# Crysis 2,  Portal 2



## Sunray (Feb 21, 2011)

Due in the next month or so.

Both look amazing.

Been quite good for games recently.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 21, 2011)

cant wait for crysis 2. Just hope my machine can handle it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 21, 2011)

a friend of mine has a copy of the leaked beta of 'Crysis 2' I was playing it as his last night, pretty fucking awsome from the 40 mins  I saw of it, really really pretty even in dx9 mode.

Cant wait for the 25th March 

ets he was using a q6600 , 4gb ram, nvidia 260gtx , running at 1650 x 1080 or what ever it is , all on hardcore grahics mode and it ran fine


----------



## Imserious (Feb 22, 2011)

Look forward to Crysis 2 more than Portal 2, what's to add to Portal? . Anybody know the story behind Crysis 2, just fighting aliens again?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 22, 2011)

Spoiler:  beginning of crysis 2



you start  as new york is being invaded. and you are a marine, you bump into psycho when it all kicks off against the aliens plus you are fighting a private defence team, New York is in ruins....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 22, 2011)

Crysis looks nice, is it PC only?


----------



## Sunray (Feb 22, 2011)

i think this time Crysis is multiplatform.

I should also add bulletstorm to this list, playing the demo level last night and its sort of got me hooked trying to figure out how to kill someone in the weirdest fucked up way possible to get more points.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't give a shit about Crysis, 1 or 2. I do hope they don't fuck Portal 2 up though.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 22, 2011)

Valve has insane talent for story driven, thinking man's first person games. Portal with more puzzles, more mechanics, AAA production values _and_ a totally separate co-op campaign. It will be great. Have faith.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 23, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Crysis looks nice, is it PC only?


 
Nope, getting a full multi-platform release. I would imagine there's a trailer for it someone on XBL since there is on PSN (which looks outrageously pretty)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 23, 2011)

there is an xbox 360 demo out apparently


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 23, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Valve has insane talent for story driven, thinking man's first person games. Portal with more puzzles, more mechanics, AAA production values _and_ a totally separate co-op campaign. It will be great. Have faith.


 
If it's anything like the first one it will be boring as hell...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 23, 2011)

ruffneck23 said:


> there is an xbox 360 demo out apparently


 
Think you may be right.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 23, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> If it's anything like the first one it will be boring as hell...


 
Get off this thread


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 23, 2011)

That sounded just like that bloke in Spaced after hearing "Babylon 5 is a big pile of shit!".


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 23, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Valve has insane talent for story driven, thinking man's first person games. Portal with more puzzles, more mechanics, AAA production values _and_ a totally separate co-op campaign. It will be great. Have faith.


 
I don't know. Portal was a perfect little slice of self-contained gaming+narrative cake. It won't be delicious and moist if a load of toppings are piled onto it.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 24, 2011)

Valve haven't ever release a shit game.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 25, 2011)

Half Life 2 was ok.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 25, 2011)

Picked up a copy of Crysis 2 today. Anyone else?


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 25, 2011)

Will be on my way home from work.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 25, 2011)

just picked a copy up about 5 mins ago , installing on the laptop now....


----------



## Sunray (Mar 27, 2011)

Waiting for the download. I've discovered that playing a steam game pauses the download.


----------

